# so hacked of with our cat



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Our cat is DRIVING ME MAD!

She has always been house trained - goes in litter box if shes in and outside if shes out - she has access to get in and out the house as she pleases. 

We had a spare room which she NEVER went in and we completely turned it into a nursery for our baby which expensive thick carpet. we keep the door shut as much as possible but it dont shut properly at the moment - so our cat pushes the door open and goes and craps under his cot! :censor::censor::censor:

im so annoyed and i HATE the fact she thinks she rules the house. 

why does she have to do it?!?!?! shes never had house training problems until now and shes not doing it any where else just our babies room which is not on!

how am i supposed to stop her? shes got everything she needs and never had a problem before


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Could she be annoyed/unsettled about anything? Is her litterbox empty? Has she been told off recently? I also read that if some cats go to jump up somewhere and miss, they'll go and do their business somewhere. Could be a million things tbh :s

Biological washing powder should take any smell away and citrus is supposed to act as a detterent too : victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I imagine the presence of a new baby and his crying etc has upset her as you're no doubt rather busy with him!

If she never went into the room before she's probably just checking up on it and making her mark (literally) because of the smell of the new carpet.

The only thing to do is to keep the door shut and her downstairs, eg putting a stair gate across which you will need anyway at some stage, particularly when he is in there, or a sheet of wood across the door opening so can't jump over it.

Hope all goes well - unfortunately one of my elderly cats was sick this morning, all over the double duvet - imagine washing and drying that in this weather. :devil:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

spider_duck said:


> Could she be annoyed/unsettled about anything? Is her litterbox empty? Has she been told off recently? I also read that if some cats go to jump up somewhere and miss, they'll go and do their business somewhere. Could be a million things tbh :s
> 
> Biological washing powder should take any smell away and citrus is supposed to act as a detterent too : victory:


nothing has changed - we always make sure shes got a clean place that we know she will be happy to go toilet in. We havnt told her off, nothing has changed that could have unsettled her except bviously the new baby lol but he dont make any difference to her - nothing has changed in the way shes treated since hes come along so i dunno why that would unsettle her?


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> I imagine the presence of a new baby and his crying etc has upset her as you're no doubt rather busy with him!
> 
> If she never went into the room before she's probably just checking up on it and making her mark (literally) because of the smell of the new carpet.
> 
> ...


but i dont understand why she didnt want to mark her presence before he was born - the nursery was completely finished by the time i was 6 months pregnant and we left the door wide open to air the paint work she she never bothered with it then - its since hes been here and hes not even in the room yet.

tried stair gates - our doors are a funny width so theres only 1 type of gate we found to fit and they have a gap either end that she can squeeze through and has worked this out


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A new baby is one of the most common causes of toileting problems in cats


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

In that case I think you've found your problem lol. The baby will be a completely new creature to your cat and she may take some time to adjust. Unfortunately I cannot offer any advice to rectify the problem as my cat was unfazed but shell or feorag will help you im sure :2thumb:


----------



## invasion (Nov 20, 2010)

I was going to say it must be the baby. Did you cuddle the cat a lot before hand ? and maybe the cat is feeling a bit left out ?? I know when my son was born we had no time for anything except him.

Just a guess..I hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

sundia said:


> nothing has changed that could have unsettled her except bviously the new baby lol but he dont make any difference to her - nothing has changed in the way shes treated since hes come along so i dunno why that would unsettle her?


This new strange sound (baby crying), new smells ...from both you and baby, mum all of a sudden carrying around this lil bundle..........babies as shell as said are well known for causing problems with cats.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You may think nothing has changed in your cat's life, but trust me - it has! You have brought a baby into the house and it has stressed your cat. So it isn't the cat's fault - technically it's yours. Sounds harsh and it isn't meant to be harsh, but it's what has caused the problem.

Middening is an extreme behaviour which is not normally done lightly by any cat, because cats are naturally very clean animals and always bury their faeces. To leave it out in the open where it can be seen is sending out a stronger message than spraying that this is a cat's territory. The cat that does this is very stressed, insecure and unhappy.


spider_duck said:


> I also read that if some cats go to jump up somewhere and miss, they'll go and do their business somewhere.


Can I just say, without any offence intended, that I lol'd at that!! :lol2:

I've never heard that ever and God help me if it was true, because in my lifetime of owning cats I've had 2 that couldn't jump on anything, one couldn't even jump over a 1 foot gap without falling down the middle, that would mean that they both would be constantly crapping all over my house, which they never did - Thank God!!


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

feorag said:


> You may think nothing has changed in your cat's life, but trust me - it has! You have brought a baby into the house and it has stressed your cat. So it isn't the cat's fault - technically it's yours. Sounds harsh and it isn't meant to be harsh, but it's what has caused the problem.
> 
> Middening is an extreme behaviour which is not normally done lightly by any cat, because cats are naturally very clean animals and always bury their faeces. To leave it out in the open where it can be seen is sending out a stronger message than spraying that this is a cat's territory. The cat that does this is very stressed, insecure and unhappy.


Im not sure what im supposed to do if shes unhappy though - i cant just not have a baby just because i have a cat :lol2: 
she dont have anything less that what she got before zacoiya arrived so its not as if im giving her less attention because i havnt


----------



## invasion (Nov 20, 2010)

How long have you owned the cat ??


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

But it isnt always about less attention, you have brought in a baby...something completly new and stressful to your cat, I understand it must be stressful to you, but honestly it sounds as though your just angry at your cat for something that isnt the cats fault. 
Talk to your vet, Does your cat have plenty of toys ? try feliway to see if this helps....but it can take a couple of weeks to kick in. 
This is your cats way of letting you know they are upset/stressed...after all they cant talk !! 
Also and please dont take this the wrong way, but can you 100% hand on heart say that your cat doesnt get less attention ?? 
I have seen it so much when people say this (rencently happened with my mum and birth of first grandchild and her dogs played up), it sometimes takes a outsider to see that maybe the cat is being ignored slightly.
Try giving her extra fuss etc and if she doesnt have many cat trees/toys etc then get some and try the feliway.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Is this the same cat who had a litter training breakdown earlier this year when you brought in your Boston puppy?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

feorag said:


> Can I just say, without any offence intended, that I lol'd at that!! :lol2:
> 
> I've never heard that ever and God help me if it was true, because in my lifetime of owning cats I've had 2 that couldn't jump on anything, one couldn't even jump over a 1 foot gap without falling down the middle, that would mean that they both would be constantly crapping all over my house, which they never did - Thank God!!


:lol2:Its just something I heared Ive never seen it myself either :lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Tds79 said:


> But it isnt always about less attention, you have brought in a baby...something completly new and stressful to your cat, I understand it must be stressful to you, but honestly it sounds as though your just angry at your cat for something that isnt the cats fault.
> Talk to your vet, Does your cat have plenty of toys ? try feliway to see if this helps....but it can take a couple of weeks to kick in.
> This is your cats way of letting you know they are upset/stressed...after all they cant talk !!
> Also and please dont take this the wrong way, but can you 100% hand on heart say that your cat doesnt get less attention ??
> ...


It sounds like im angry because i am and how is it not her fault? the craps coming out her backside? shes choosing to do it there :whip: sorry if im sounding harsh im just stressed and would rather take my frustration out by banging the words out on here rather then tell her off for it because i know that shes obviously upset and telling her off is not going to solve nything - il try the feliway stuff but shes got cat trees and toys etc... 



feorag said:


> Is this the same cat who had a litter training breakdown earlier this year when you brought in your Boston puppy?


no thats my OHs mums cat that did that surprisingly she seems to be oblivious to the new arrival lol


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

sundia said:


> It sounds like im angry because i am and how is it not her fault? the craps coming out her backside? shes choosing to do it there :whip: sorry if im sounding harsh im just stressed and would rather take my frustration out by banging the words out on here rather then tell her off for it because i know that shes obviously upset and telling her off is not going to solve nything - il try the feliway stuff but shes got cat trees and toys etc...
> 
> 
> 
> no thats my OHs mums cat that did that surprisingly she seems to be oblivious to the new arrival lol


Take exactly how your feeling, maybe a tad more stressed and confused as your unable to communicate that your upset and apply that to your cat. How would you feel if some noisy thing that you don't quite understand just came right into your house made them selves comfy and never left again and you had no choice nor explanation of the matter?? That's how shes feeling right now. I have a very stressy cat but by using feliway and zylkene I now have a rather happy cat, you can both from the vets but are much cheaper on the internet.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sundia said:


> It sounds like im angry because i am and how is it not her fault? the craps coming out her backside? shes choosing to do it there :whip: sorry if im sounding harsh im just stressed and would rather take my frustration out by banging the words out on here rather then tell her off for it because i know that shes obviously upset and telling her off is not going to solve nything - il try the feliway stuff but shes got cat trees and toys etc...
> 
> no thats my OHs mums cat that did that surprisingly she seems to be oblivious to the new arrival lol


The point is that it isn't really her fault at all, because she can't tell you what's wrong for you to put it right.

Sorry, but at the end of the day you chose to have her, so ultimately it's still your fault, however you choose to see it. That may sound harsh but it isn't meant to be - it's just the simple, basic truth. Animals communicate in a different way to us because they can't speak and if we choose to have them, then we have to understand why they do anti-social things and try to put it right.

Presumably then this is Saskia? Didn't you also have her before you got the puppy? In which case you've introduced 2 new members to your family in the space of about 8 or so months.

Cats do not like new things - anything that wasn't there yesterday is cause for suspicion and anything new brought into the house must be claimed to be their's, because of their insecurities. Was she allowed to go into the baby's room before the baby was born and have you now stopped her? If so, then she's trying to understand why she's not allowed to go in it now and so middening is sending a clear signal to everyone that the room is her territory and they should keep away. 

If I as much as left a new item lying on my living room floor a cat would come and spray on it to claim it when I had too many cats and so they were stressed. As I've said middening is the extremest behaviour a cat can exhibit when it's stressed and unhappy, so regardless of whether you think nothing has changed in her life and you are still giving her as much attention, she's obviously not seeing it that way.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Charlibob said:


> Take exactly how your feeling, maybe a tad more stressed and confused as your unable to communicate that your upset and apply that to your cat. How would you feel if some noisy thing that you don't quite understand just came right into your house made them selves comfy and never left again and you had no choice nor explanation of the matter?? That's how shes feeling right now. I have a very stressy cat but by using feliway and zylkene I now have a rather happy cat, you can both from the vets but are much cheaper on the internet.


ok first off my son is not a 'noisey thing' he is a baby and has every right to be in our house as does our cat. 

i didnt ask to be told how my cat is feeling im trying to find a solution - and as i said i will try feliway


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

feorag said:


> The point is that it isn't really her fault at all, because she can't tell you what's wrong for you to put it right.
> 
> Sorry, but at the end of the day you chose to have her, so ultimately it's still your fault, however you choose to see it. That may sound harsh but it isn't meant to be - it's just the simple, basic truth. Animals communicate in a different way to us because they can't speak and if we choose to have them, then we have to understand why they do anti-social things and try to put it right.
> 
> ...


so basically once you have a cat you cant introduce any other member of the family - im sorry but i refuse to allow my cat to be that selfish. I refuse to let you make me feel guilty for introducing my baby to our household. you havnt offered anything constructiive just told me what a bad person i am for bringing my baby into the house. i wanted some advice which other people have given to me without the adding telling off - now remove yourself from my thread.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sundia said:


> ok first off my son is not a 'noisey thing' he is a baby and has every right to be in our house as does our cat.
> 
> i didnt ask to be told how my cat is feeling im trying to find a solution - and as i said i will try feliway


You really are totally missing the point!

Irrespective of whether you have a perfect child, all babies are noisy because they cry when they are hungry and that is a noise that a cat isn't used to - I'm sure that's all Charli meant..

And I'm sorry but if you don't understand how your cat is feeling how can you help to solve the problem?



sundia said:


> so basically once you have a cat you cant introduce any other member of the family - im sorry but i refuse to allow my cat to be that selfish. I refuse to let you make me feel guilty for introducing my baby to our household. you havnt offered anything constructiive just told me what a bad person i am for bringing my baby into the house. i wanted some advice which other people have given to me without the adding telling off - now remove yourself from my thread.


I never said that! All cats are different - some cope better than others. Since I got my first cat I've introduced 3 grandchildren, another 12 cats, a dog and 4 rats and none of mine have ever middened.

Nobody is making you feel guilty about introducing a baby into your house so please tell me exactly where I have said that!! You are just choosing to take that connotation because you are obviously feeling very defensive and taking things too personally.

When dealing with behavioural problems with animals you have to understand they way they think to sort it out - that's all I was doing - trying to get you to see things from the cat's perspective instead of your own, but you're obviously either unwilling or unable to do that. Maybe your cat was your substitute baby before you got the puppy and now you've got the real thing, you're just not prepared to make an effort to understand the cat.

However, I'm more than happy to leave your thread, because since you got your cat and your puppy you've done nothing but complain about them, particularly their toilet habits and you always blame them.

Imao you just shouldn't have pets.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

sundia said:


> so basically once you have a cat you cant introduce any other member of the family - im sorry but i refuse to allow my cat to be that selfish. I refuse to let you make me feel guilty for introducing my baby to our household. you havnt offered anything constructiive just told me what a bad person i am for bringing my baby into the house. i wanted some advice which other people have given to me without the adding telling off - now remove yourself from my thread.


 
Unfortunately what Foerag says is absolutely correct. Cats do not reason as we (humans) do. If she had a choice, she would not add a new member to the family. At all. Ever. That's what cats are like. You have done, and of course we as humans think this is entirely reasonable. (and congratulations by the way). But you cannot blame the cat for following her normal reasoning just becuase it is different to yours.

To get on top of the problem, you need to understand the reason or you will never sort it out. The cat is stressed by the baby. There are things you can do to help, such as Feliway diffusers and zylkene tablets. Also time may well help. Giving the cat plenty of her own areas to get away from the rest of the family (including you), places she can eat sleep and go the toilet in solitude, may help. 

Failing that, rehoming the cat is something you may need to consider. That may also sound harsh, but if the situation continues then either the baby or the cat have to go (for the cat's sanity as much as yours), and I'm guessing you will want to keep the baby.


Just to give you an example of weird cat reasoning. I have a multicat household and have had a major outbreak of stress (weeing everywhere). On examing the situation and reading about potential causes I identified several stress factors for the cats. One was the building site down the road. Now there is absolutely B*****r all I can do about that! But it was genuinely an issue for my cats, and becoming indoor only cats has helped the problem no end.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

feorag said:


> You really are totally missing the point!
> 
> Irrespective of whether you have a perfect child, all babies are noisy because they cry when they are hungry and that is a noise that a cat isn't used to - I'm sure that's all Charli meant..
> 
> ...


How dare you! - you have no respect for anyone! I have a newborn baby so i have every right to be a little bit stressed! I love my pets very much! and yes toilet problems can be frustrating and i may have made that clear in the past but i certainly dont regret getting any of them and unlike alot of people on here i have dealt with it rather then take the easy route and rehome them which many many people do. Your just far to quick to pick on people for the slightest little thing - you obviously have nothing better in your life then to sit on a public forum and pick on people that are in need of help - how miserable must you be! 

you are a horrid horrid person and im so thankful im not in your family - i wouldnt be suprised if you keep them locked up in a celler your so inhumane


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

sundia said:


> ok first off my son is not a 'noisey thing' he is a baby and has every right to be in our house as does our cat.
> 
> i didnt ask to be told how my cat is feeling im trying to find a solution - and as i said i will try feliway


I was simply stating the view of your cat and how she is feeling in this situation, I never said your son has no right to be in the house.

As Eileen says you seem unable to view the situation from the cats point of you and until you do you wont be able to rectify the situation.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

sundia said:


> How dare you! - you have no respect for anyone! I have a newborn baby so i have every right to be a little bit stressed! I love my pets very much! and yes toilet problems can be frustrating and i may have made that clear in the past but i certainly dont regret getting any of them and unlike alot of people on here i have dealt with it rather then take the easy route and rehome them which many many people do. Your just far to quick to pick on people for the slightest little thing - you obviously have nothing better in your life then to sit on a public forum and pick on people that are in need of help - how miserable must you be!
> 
> *you are a horrid horrid person and im so thankful im not in your family - i wouldnt be suprised if you keep them locked up in a celler your so inhumane*


how very dare you attack one of the most respected members of this forum just because you havnt heard what you want to, eileen is top of the pile when it comes to cat behaviour and to throw personal insults at her is sooooo unjustified, you deserve no advice whatsoever but unlike you eileen is thinking of you cats feeling

apologies wouldnt go a miss:whip:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Charlibob said:


> I was simply stating the view of your cat and how she is feeling in this situation, I never said your son has no right to be in the house.
> 
> As Eileen says you seem unable to view the situation from the cats point of you and until you do you wont be able to rectify the situation.


if i was unable to see it from her point of view then i wouldnt be asking for help - i said in a pervious post i can understand that shes upset but i didnt know what i could do - people have suggested feliway and i said i would give it ago.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

ditta said:


> how very dare you attack one of the most respected members of this forum just because you havnt heard what you want to, eileen is top of the pile when it comes to cat behaviour and to throw personal insults at her is sooooo unjustified, you deserve no advice whatsoever but unlike you eileen is thinking of you cats feeling
> 
> apologies wouldnt go a miss:whip:


i couldnt care less what you think its a public forum. and i dont feel i need to say sorry at all - just because someone is respected on the internet


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, you are rude and very stressed - you have had a cat peeing on the doormat/post, and loads of cat and dog toilet troubles, and we've tried to help you.

God help you when your son is potty training!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Has this just happened the once or is it a regular thing? 

If its just a one off maybe it was just marking its scent in a new room that smells different to the rest of the house. 

Animals do have accidents these things happen. 

Try feliway to see if that helps her relax and make sure she gets lots of attention which I am sure if difficult at the moment with a new baby.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sundia said:


> you are a horrid horrid person and im so thankful im not in your family - i wouldnt be suprised if you keep them locked up in a celler your so inhumane


Wow... calling someone a horrid person, THEN slagging them off..

youve messed up somewhat now, no one will want to help you... 

BUT everyone will feel sorry for your cat, well done.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

How dare you slag off one of the most respected and knowledgeable members of this forum when it comes to cats. Eileen has helped me know end when it has come to my cats and her advice has always been sound. I can understand that you are upset over this yes it is very distressing and I can see that you are annoyed ecause of where she is middening but Eileen is just trying to put things across from the cats point of view. Yes itcan be hard to hear but there is no need for you go to such levels and tell her that she is cruel and locks hers in a cellar that is just inteolerable maybe you should think before you speak as this is totally out of order.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

sundia said:


> you are a horrid horrid person and im so thankful im not in your family - i wouldnt be suprised if you keep them locked up in a celler your so inhumane


 hahaha well you're a prime candidate for the ignore list aren't you there ia a horrid person here but its not eileen


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

Im glad i read this thread because it has made me think about the problem im having with my little boy and how to see it from his point of view.

Cheers feorag:2thumb:

Oh and Sundia, you really need to stop verbally attacking people because they say something you don't want to hear - if you have a problem with that then i suggest you don't post your problems on a public forum. Either that or be more open minded and don't take offence so easily.

My little boy was peeing and pooing in random places and i couldnt understand why because he is litter trained and we had him for about 3 weeks without a single accident and now out of nowhere this!

Now i can see it could have been the SIMPLEST of things, ranging from:


Changing his food brand
Moving the odd bit of furniture around / adding something new
My other cat getting more attention on the account of being more affectionate
etc etc etc

Sounds really stupid reading that back to myself, no wonder he was having accidents poor little bugger he must have been very upset! But because Dizzy hasnt beenn fazed and had no accidents i couldnt see why Dodge was BUT Dodge is a very shy, quiet kitten and much prefers to come to you for cuddles etc and i guess he is more easily affected by change than Dizzy.
Its now been 6 days and no accidents so fingers crossed he has settled (as nothing coincidently has changed)

Do you guys think i should bother with the Fenniway stuff or do you think this may make him worse because its new to him?
How does it work anyway?!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Feliway is a synthetic pheromone derived from feline facial pheromones (By the way, when your cute kitty chin rubs or face rubs you, he is actually just marking you as his, just without weeing on you :gasp. It is available as a plug-in diffuser or a spray and effectively you are territory marking the area for him, making him feel more secure, and hopefully removing the need to territory mark in other ways such as urine spraying or defaecating.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

we had a similar problem when we moved house,because she was scared she wouldnt go out so by holding on all the time she was weeing all over the house in corners,it turned out that she had a bladder infection and needed antibiotics:blush:The feliway is great for stressed cats,wonderful,I have the best vets in the world,they have saved my doggy and My cat,and my rabbit and my hedgehog


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sundia I would reply to you but I would be saying the same as Feorag so I wont offer any advice as you would just think I am a horrid, nasty person. Eileen is very knowledgable about cats and although I too have very similar knowledge about most cat subjects I still ask her advice over things as I know she will give me an honest answer. Im horrifed that somebody could say such awful things about such a nice, helpful, friendly person.
All I will say is "poor cat "


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

I think you have shot yourself in the foot because you have been offered some advice from alot of people. Feorag could not have been nicer and did infact say several times she wasnt being harsh, so yes I do think a sorry is in order. 
Feliway is good but it doesnt always work and I think you need to take that on board. 
No one has said you shouldnt have had children due to your cat etc etc 
BUT when being a pet owner you do need to be prepeared when having children.....after all you did have 9 months to reserch how your cat could act. 
I had a cat that if I even moved a lamp he would get stressed and poo in my bedroom and be sick, some cats are more sensitive than others. 

I do think what you said about Feorag was very uncalled for, yes it is a forum, but you got upset at what people said to you so maybe look at what you said.....
I dont know Feorag but do know how helpful she is and what a nice person she comes across as and I would be more than happy to take advice from her. And I think from your comments you have come across as the horrid one and have lost any respect people had for you on here.


----------



## g7paf (Oct 16, 2010)

drat my popcorn tub has run dry :gasp:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> Feliway is a synthetic pheromone derived from feline facial pheromones *(By the way, when your cute kitty chin rubs or face rubs you, he is actually just marking you as his, just without weeing on you *:gasp. It is available as a plug-in diffuser or a spray and effectively you are territory marking the area for him, making him feel more secure, and hopefully removing the need to territory mark in other ways such as urine spraying or defaecating.


 Never knew that, one of my cats does this all the time, so rough at times i have had nosebleeds:lol2: Just thought he was been over affectionate. Feorag is one of the best for giving cat advice on this forum so I would advise you to take the advice she gives seriously rather than taking offence, if she says something she is doing it costructivly not maliciously and if you want the problem sorted I sugest you learn to take the rough with the smooth to get the best outcome,


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

This girl has just had a baby.....that in itself is stressful!

Unless she was offensive prior to being pregnant I think people should take this into account.
I'm not saying what she has said was the right thing to say but sometimes when you are having a hard time of it with a newborn you dont' think so straight as you usually do.
I'm not making excuses for her just giving a possible reason for her replies.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

g7paf said:


> drat my popcorn tub has run dry :gasp:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

sundia said:


> Our cat is DRIVING ME MAD!
> 
> She has always been house trained - goes in litter box if shes in and outside if shes out - she has access to get in and out the house as she pleases.
> 
> ...


i dont know if anybodys said this yet but she could be jealous of the baby if that happens ull need to watch her very carefully. there have been cases were cats have been jealous and gone and laid on a babys chest and suffocated them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

shadow05 said:


> i dont know if anybodys said this yet but she could be jealous of the baby if that happens ull need to watch her very carefully. there have been cases were cats have been jealous and gone and laid on a babys chest and suffocated them.


 
Pretty sure that's an urban myth : victory: Cats would lay with the baby, because the baby will be kept snuggly warm with soft fabrics, not jealous. It's the same as if I put on my Louis' favorite robe, he comes to snuggle, cuz I'm warm and nice and soft.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my dog and me have spent the last couple of hours covered in snuggly fluffy kittens for the same reason.
such a hardship, lol


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

sundia said:


> i couldnt care less what you think its a public forum. and i dont feel i need to say sorry at all - just because someone is respected on the internet


im sorry but i know this has nothing to do with me and i am pretty low on the ranking but i couldnt give less. she came on her for advice she got it and said that she was going to try it and everything, but she came on her for advise not to be abused by a load of people who think there high and mighty i think every one needs to apologize to each other. and oh course shes stressed just had a baby and now has problems with her cat, fair enought shes mad at the cat for pooing everywhere but she hasnt told him off she does better than me. nobody is perfect when it comes to pets every situation is different and every animal has its own unquie personalties.

and calling her a bad owner is down right out of order as well. i know very little about cats and i know enought to know that they can be quite vain and think they rule the house. and who ever suggested rehoming a cat is an idiot no offence but the cat would have a better life with her than in a sanctuary at the moment, theyve got enought on there hands as it is no point making even more trouble for them.


----------



## shadow05 (Nov 4, 2010)

shadow05 said:


> im sorry but i know this has nothing to do with me and i am pretty low on the ranking but i couldnt give less. she came on her for advice she got it and said that she was going to try it and everything, but she came on her for advise not to be abused by a load of people who think there high and mighty i think every one needs to apologize to each other. and oh course shes stressed just had a baby and now has problems with her cat, fair enought shes mad at the cat for pooing everywhere but she hasnt told him off she does better than me. nobody is perfect when it comes to pets every situation is different and every animal has its own unquie personalties.
> 
> and calling her a bad owner is down right out of order as well. i know very little about cats and i know enought to know that they can be quite vain and think they rule the house. and who ever suggested rehoming a cat is an idiot no offence but the cat would have a better life with her than in a sanctuary at the moment, theyve got enought on there hands as it is no point making even more trouble for them.


fair enought a load of people have really good knowledge of cats or what ever other animal but there is no need to be blunt fair enought u told her that it might sound harsh but could u have made it sound different more nicer and there is no need for name calling either. i can see both sides of the argument like and every thing but she retaliated because she was attacked first techinically she took wat everyone was saying to a certain put didn't retaliate in any way until some one start saying she was a bad owner. if u ask me there isnt anybody on this forum who is a bad owner there are inexperienced owners yes. but nobody is a bad owner and to call some one that is appoiling.

anyways this is all im gonna say about this argument. just so everyone knows not trying to start an argument or anything but mostly every comment on here was harsh and uneeded u only need to say the minium.


----------

